# Boss-Linco lines diecast



## jlg91167 (Apr 21, 2020)

Well i tried to bid on a truck on Ebay but got out bid at the last second. Is there any chance anyone knows of any for sale? Thanks


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Are you also searching for the Brockway trucks? Not sure of the association to Boss Linco itself but maybe you could get some signage decals from a model train resource and make a Boss Linco from them and a undecorated reefer/trailer.


----------



## jlg91167 (Apr 21, 2020)

thats a great idea. ill try that.


----------

